

Red Bull and Beer Diet: Day 1 - d_mcgraw
http://danielmcgraw.com/2010/12/10/red-bull-and-beer-diet-day-1/

======
aohtsab
What's the point of this? Drinking a beer on an empty stomach will compound
the alcohol absorption, and mixing a depressant with red bull puts you at
serious risk of heart problems.

If it's a new diet fad you're after, you'd be much better off just drinking
water for three days.

~~~
d_mcgraw
I agree, check out the post. You will see reasoning contained within.

------
NZ_Matt
Slightly off topic but if anyone is serious about improving their health and
fitness (weight loss or strength) I can't recommend this guide enough:
<http://www.liamrosen.com/fitness.html> . It's a great guide that provides
succinct advice without any of the bullshit that you find everywhere else.

------
cas
I agree with the sentiment on fad diets however these drinks both contain
drugs and put your health at risk from potential caffeine or alcohol
poisoning. This experiment will also certainly ruin your sleep.

The simple rule for the consumption of food or drugs is moderation.

~~~
d_mcgraw
Im so pumped to hear you say that. You will like my post mortem on this
experiment.

------
Groxx
Very much interested in how this turns out. I don't expect to have any grand
revelations, or learn how omgbad a Red Bull & beer diet will be, but I'm
_very_ curious :)

Have fun! I think my wife would kill me before this diet would, if I attempted
to do it.

~~~
d_mcgraw
Thanks very much. I dont think im going to stumble upon any dietary
revelations either. You can live vicariously through me.

~~~
Groxx
Sweet! Just what I've always wanted :)

/waits

------
notphilatall
I'd be concerned about my liver and kidneys. The author will probably survive
this, but without nutrients the additional stressors will cause some damage.
Did the author follow his own advice regarding talking to a doctor?

~~~
d_mcgraw
I have a full bill of health from my doctor. As noted in the disclaimer this
is in no way healthy for you, but most fad diets really aren't.

------
noonespecial
"Yes, Pinky, but _who would want to_?!"

-The Brain

~~~
d_mcgraw
Wasn't Brain the one that was always getting his plans foiled?

------
Groxx
Congratulations on survival!! I assume any final analysis will take place on
the blog, so I won't request it here (unless you feel like it).

------
benatkin
All-artificial diet. Drugs in everything. Brilliant!

------
metachris
That's plain stupid. Why are you doing this?

~~~
d_mcgraw
I think the article explains that all. I would love for you to read it.

~~~
metachris
Thanks but I did read it and did not find an explanation inside the post
except " _So you are probably wondering why am am doing this and want an
explanation besides ‘because I though having an excuse to drink beer all
weekend was rad’. Its a good question and one I will expand upon in time, but
for right now I will say it has to do with how many ridiculous and dangerous
dieting fads are out there today._ " -- which does not explain it at all. That
is why I did ask.

My guess is you're bored and want some traffic from HN, and are going to post
three follow-ups here the coming days...

------
antidaily
I wonder whats worse for you of the two.

~~~
32ftpersecond
Red Bull - definitely Red Bull -

